# I LOVE my breeding pair of Sterbais from Gregg!!!



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I was lucky enough to buy Gregg's spawning pair of adult Sterbai cories when he was shutting down a few weeks ago. I also bought his two almost adult "babies" at the same time. That day he discovered some cory eggs in the tank and was nice enough to raise them for me (only one survived but it has grown like crazy). That survivor (Junior) is already about an inch in length. A couple of weeks ago, I thought I saw a cm long Sterbai swimming around. When I moved the plants around, I confirmed that I now have a baby sterbai about a cm in length swimming around with mom, dad, and three older siblings. This baby is a survivor since I literally did nothing special to keep it alive since I didn't even know it existed until it was already a cm long. Woohoo. Thanks again Gregg.

Anthony


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice find Anthony. I miss my group of Sterbai from my 150g discus.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice find. If you see one fry, I'm sure there's a few more hiding in the tank.

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

How wonderful!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

So sweet! Love to read such stories!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Where are the pics Anthony? lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, Sterbai seem to be very prolific spawners. My group spawns almost every other day in the cube, but alas, with all the plecos, discus, tetras etc. in the tank, no eggs every survive.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, Felicia noticed another new small baby (1 cm) in the planted tank so we looked closer for more. I lifted up the wood and some plants. Lo and behold, there are at least another three little Sterbai swimming around. That makes it four older offspring (one each from four different spawns) and now at least three little ones, as well as mom & dad. I'll try to get pics up tomorrow when we take a closer look.

Woohoo.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Well, Felicia noticed another new small baby (1 cm) in the planted tank so we looked closer for more. I lifted up the wood and some plants. Lo and behold, there are at least another three little Sterbai swimming around. That makes it four older offspring (one each from four different spawns) and now at least three little ones, as well as mom & dad. I'll try to get pics up tomorrow when we take a closer look.
> 
> Woohoo.


Thats awesome, congratz


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Well, Felicia noticed another new small baby (1 cm) in the planted tank so we looked closer for more. I lifted up the wood and some plants. Lo and behold, there are at least another three little Sterbai swimming around. That makes it four older offspring (one each from four different spawns) and now at least three little ones, as well as mom & dad. I'll try to get pics up tomorrow when we take a closer look.
> 
> Woohoo.


Darn it. Anthony, you're making me want to get some sterbais *cringes*.
Good luck sneaking up on the little fellows for pictures 
The kids must love seeing the baby fish.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, Felicia is a chip of the old Block and has already helped me with at least four or five sw water changes, as well as she does a lot of the feeding (frozen, pellets, and even freeze dried for the Anglerfish.

Very observant little girl. She's usually the first to notice stuff like a new baby fish or something.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

That's great. It must be so exciting for your daughter so see this little guy. Lucky her. And you!


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Congrats! they are so cool to watch at that tiny size! My one Junior seems to hang out on his own have yet to see it chum with the Adults.


----------

